# Flamingo Short Report



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for the report, John. I'll be in Flamingo week after next. Also, thanks for the heads-up about thieves. I was considering leaving my boat on the beach instead of launching every day. Don't think I'll do that.
Cuidado.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Was the pole at the camp site when taken?


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice report, the Solo skiff seems like a fun little boat for that area. That does suck about the pole, as if stolen had to be a fellow fisherman who knew what it was. If ya want ...let us regulars know what to look for. 

Ken, while Flamingo is close to Miami, thefts/break-ins aren't usually an issue (unless the vultures get ya). Use common sense, and your stuff will be fine.

Tight lines...


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, we've never had any problems either but we're making the trip again next month with the skiff and a canoe for the NMZ. Now I have concerns of leaving anything back at camp.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Even if you don't catch a thieve, the pics you can get with a deer trail cam during the off season can be quite surprising...people think mine is a bird house...


Thanks for the report.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When travel I put my push pole in my room or you could put it in the tent. They are too hard to replace when your on the road and it seems if you don't watch them they are gone :'(


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the report and sorry to hear about the bad luck!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Even if you don't catch a thieve, the pics you can get with a deer trail cam during the off season can be quite surprising...people think mine is a bird house...
> 
> We put out a trail camera to see if we could get pictures of the ladder stand thief and they stole the trail camera. I wish I had the feature that send pictures to your cell.


----------



## spottedtail (Nov 5, 2013)

we were camped at the drive in sites in flamingo when the pole walked


----------

